# Réinstaller système sur un Acer N300



## Kzimir (2 Juin 2008)

Bonjour,

Mon amie me pose une colle : elle a supprimé sans faire exprès un fichier système sur ton PDA Acer N300...
Depuis, impossible de se connecter à internet. Le wifi fonctionne semble t il, mais plus le navigateur...

Comme il n'y a aucun CD livré dans la boîte, un peu chaud pour réinstaller le système 

Quellqu'un saurait, par hasard, où trouver le logiciel système pour tout réinitialiser ? Pas trouvé sur le site d'Acer...

Merci !


----------



## FataMorgana (2 Juin 2008)

Kzimir a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Mon amie me pose une colle : elle a supprimé sans faire exprès un fichier système sur ton PDA Acer N300...
> Depuis, impossible de se connecter à internet. Le wifi fonctionne semble t il, mais plus le navigateur...
> ...



Il y a une combinaison de touche chez acer qui permet de redémarrer la machine sur la partition cachée et de remettre celle-ci en configuration usine.... ça dépend de ton modèle (cherche mieux sur internet )
Ensuite tu graves les cd système (ça te sera proposé au premier démarrage), les marques PC ne fournissent quasiment plus de cd aves les machines à toi de les graver....
Cherche donc en fonction du modèle de ta machine sur le site acer et tu trouveras forcément la combinaison de touche.... 
A+


----------



## Zyrol (2 Juin 2008)

On ne re-installe pas le système sur un pocket PC, on fait un hard reset qui restaure tous les paramètres d'usine.

voici la doc d'acer sur le N300 : 

http://www.hardreset.eu/acer_n300_hard_reset_soft_reset_en.html


----------

